# IBS and heat waves



## georgiad (Sep 16, 2013)

Unfortunately, myself and a whole other Melbournians are about to experience our summers worst heat wave this week! 4 days of 35 degrees and over (95 Fahrenheit!!) and unfortunately, i will not be sitting watching Seinfeld under my beautiful air conditioner on all these days, and will be working!

Also, another unfortunate circumstance for me, my IBS tends to be at it's worse during extreme heat waves giving me massive cramps and of course the crowd favourite; diarrhoea. With my usual routine of a mug of peppermint tea with a hot water bottle being thrown out the window, I was looking for some more ideas to get through these next few days alive and not dehydrated!!

Thanks everyone, and pray for me these next few days (I'm very much a winter person and not ashamed to admit it!)

Georgia


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The physical stress of weather conditions can make IBS worse. Which one sets yours off may vary a lot. Some people are OK with heat but get into trouble in the cold, some have more problems during heat waves.

Are you only willing to take dietary supplements/herbs or would you try something like Imodium for more control when you need it?


----------



## georgiad (Sep 16, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> The physical stress of weather conditions can make IBS worse. Which one sets yours off may vary a lot. Some people are OK with heat but get into trouble in the cold, some have more problems during heat waves.
> 
> Are you only willing to take dietary supplements/herbs or would you try something like Imodium for more control when you need it?


I've never really taken imodium before, but I'm also at the point where these cramps are so frustrating I'm willing to try it for a bit of comfort. What dietry supplements/herbs would help my situation?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people find Calcium Carbonate helpful (300-600 mgs per meal up to 3X a day)

Fennel (tea or chewing the seeds), Slippery Elm, Aloe (just the gel, you don't want whole leaf as that may have the laxative part of the leaf in it).

Some people find probiotics help, but you may need one that does not have a lot of (or any) prebiotics in it as they can increase gas.


----------



## georgiad (Sep 16, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> Some people find Calcium Carbonate helpful (300-600 mgs per meal up to 3X a day)
> 
> Fennel (tea or chewing the seeds), Slippery Elm, Aloe (just the gel, you don't want whole leaf as that may have the laxative part of the leaf in it).
> 
> Some people find probiotics help, but you may need one that does not have a lot of (or any) prebiotics in it as they can increase gas.


Thanks so much for your help! I already take probiotics and for me they were an absolute wonder! This is my fourth year of having them everyday and most days I'm fine, it's just the harsh weather conditions that are getting to me at the moment


----------

